# xerox workcentre 5021



## orion2010 (Jun 28, 2015)

hello all,
i have xerox 5021 error code j-5


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you checked the User Manual?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Available here: http://download.support.xerox.com/p...serdocs/any-os/en_GB/WorkCentre_5019-5021.pdf


----------

